# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Spa Pool Frame Construction

## neilb

I have got myself a 2nd hand (factory made) octagonal spa shell and pump ect, which was originally installed underground with a low brick surround. (no access to plumbing if something goes wrong) I want to make this aboveground and portable. Everything works fine but I need to build a frame to support the shell. It has a wide lip around the top which used to sit directly onto the brickwork. 
My questions are , 
Steel or Timber frame ? It will be installed outside. I have heard rats and vermin love to get into under dark and warm spa areas and chew on electricals and plumbing hoses. We also have a termite problem but I would like to build it out of whatever is strongest, mind you me and metalwork aren't the best of friends. 
Do directly under the seating areas have to be supported as well ?  :Confused:  
Will a frame made around the outside of the whole shell to which the top lip of the shell can sit on be sufficent to support the spa ?  :Confused:  
Does under the shell's base need a soft substance such as timber to sit on or directly onto concrete ?  :Confused:  
I have searched the net but cant find anything directly on whether or not the seating needs supporting.  :Annoyed: 
Neil.

----------


## autogenous

> I have searched the net but cant find anything directly on whether or not the seating needs supporting. 
> Neil.

  It depends on the product but not normally the spa is packed and bedded sqaure and level first. All products are very different. 
Some baths now don't require supposabley floor packing. 
If you think you may need post packing build a frame out of termite resistant pine like blue pine then do the rest in a decking product with an access panel. 
All the spas I have done brick ups for are packed and set first with 3 sand one GP cement moist screed mix. (shrinkage resistance similar to tile floor screed.)
Then the surround is constructed around that. 
Build something with a large access panel or two if you can.

----------


## China

Make the frame from galv RHS, if you look at he spa you should be able to get a good idea of where it will need support, if in doubt then add support, to stop the vermin problem above ground spas have a built in floor of ABS plastic, you could fabricate something, the outside cladding will also need to be insulated

----------


## benno1

Hi Neil 
By the sounds of it, I think a metal frame construction would suit your needs best as it would be lighter than timber when it comes to moving it around and you wont have an issue with termites. 
Given that your not comfortable with metal work, a suitably treated timber frame around the whole top lip and supports down the sides would be sufficient provided you take into account the weight the timber needs to support when the tub is filled ( + average weight per person the spa can hold) and brace accordingly. Supports under the seating should not be necessary for a factory built spa as they are layed up in a mould using a powder based filler in the resin to stiffen it up. You will however need to support the base of the tub with your framework as that is where the bulk of the weight is focussed and you dont want it sitting on the concrete if you can help it. As people move around in the tub, the fibreglass will rub on the concrete and over time wear a weak point in the base, leading to cracks and leaking. As you plan to be able to move it around, I would probably take the extra step and build a support frame under the seat as well just for peace of mind.  
As for vermin, I live close to bush and grasslands where we tend to get the occasional field mouse around but I have not had any problems with them so far. I do however have baits laid around under the decking just in case.

----------


## neilb

Thanks for the replies. I think I will get a mate to weld up a 35mm (?) RHS tube frame and also put a layer of timber around under the shell's top lip. Also they say not to put the shell's base directly onto concrete as this will eventually cause cracks or leaks from the pressure / friction of people in the spa. So this may call for some formwork ply under the base as well. Hope I'm on the right track. Any other hints before I attack this project ?  :Smilie:  
Neil.

----------

